# Sticky  Topknots and toothbrushing



## Fluffyspoos

I filmed myself banding Vienna's topknot, then brushing both of their teeth.

Not for any reason other than hopefully other people can enjoy/see how other people do things. They don't seem to mind getting their teeth brushed, but they'd rather be licking the toothbrush.











You'll notice that neither of their gums bleed. My dogs are heavy chewers and I keep on top of brushing their teeth, so their gums aren't sensitive and don't bleed.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Wow! You are so careful, gentle and precise with your banding!  I cannot say that I am either of those things, LOL!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

ChocolateMillie said:


> Wow! You are so careful, gentle and precise with your banding!  I cannot say that I am either of those things, LOL!


Haha! I went to a poodle grooming seminar by Chris Bailey (Jaset Poodles) and she showed how to band (though the more unicorn horn method) and stressed to make sure that your lines are straight with no stray hairs. The stray hairs can pull and irritate the dog causing it to scratch it's head and bands, thus breaking the hair.

Me and Vienna both like this banding method better than the horns, she scratches MUCH less with the bands like this, and they stay nicer longer.


----------



## PammiPoodle

Great videos! Thank you! I used to search for banding videos on Youtube and just dream of the day I had my own Poodle to band. Yours would have been my favorite! You and the pup are so good! How long did it take for Vienna to get so cooperative, and at what age did she behave so well? Lumi only lays her head down like that for a few seconds at a time. And she doesn't have much tolerence for the tugging sensation when I'd securing the band. She's 3.5 months old. I know she'll get better, but could she ever be like Vienna?! Haha

Also, how often do you band Vienna? Is it because you're going for more length, or just to keep it out of her face?


----------



## CT Girl

What angels they are. You do a much better job tooth brushing than I do. I will have to copy your technique.


----------



## Chagall's mom

OMG! You were simply _born_ to own poodles! I thought I was an ace at brushing my poodle's teeth, you put me to shame. I do look forward to the flossing video someday!:smile-big:


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I actually adopted Vienna at 2 years old, so I'm not sure how she learned how to sit still! She used to lean a lot when I first started banding, but tends to lay straight when I stretch my legs either side of her.

I replace the bands about once a week or so, since her hair isn't too long I don't have to do it too often. I'm banding for length right now, I really like the look of the longer topknots.

Vegas really disliked his teeth brushed as a puppy, he hated the mint flavor; would just droooool! They both seem to like it now, if your pup doesn't seem to thrilled about it, try some chicken/liver flavored toothpaste to get them used to the feeling since they're being rewarded with the flavor while dealing with the brushing.


----------



## Rowan

Great videos! (I also *love* the ones you did of FFT with Vegas.) Hint, hint. 

Your poodles are sssooooo well-behaved!!! Does Vienna demand her own dressing room and special bottled water? Does Vegas have an entourage? 

Your cat scared the crap out of me in the banding video (didn't know what it was at first as it just started moving)! What's s/he doing? LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Haha, they're behaved because they get rewarded for these (Vienna normally gets treats after, I make it random now)

Kobe, the kitten, is looking for her grasshopper. When I'm coming come and I see a grasshopper, I'll catch it for her and give it to her. She's lost the grasshopper beneath the vacuum in the video and is trying to get it out. I got it out for her after the video ha.


----------



## MamaTiff

Oh my gosh that is so cute how she just lays there on the pillow like that. She needs to pay a visit here and teach Darby that!!!
What kind of bands are you using?


----------



## 2719

Thank you for the banding video. Great idea using the combs to hold back the hair that has not been banded yet!

I admit I was mesmerised by the cat in the background...wondering what it was up to.
It was like watching a double feature in one video. Tales of the TopKnot and KittyKat!


----------



## minipoodlelover

*Thank you*

Fluffyspoos - so nice of you to share your expertise! I have learned so much here, and appreciate your taking the time to create and post this instructional video. I'd love to see the FFT with Vegas video too


----------



## Fluffyspoos

MamaTiff said:


> Oh my gosh that is so cute how she just lays there on the pillow like that. She needs to pay a visit here and teach Darby that!!!
> What kind of bands are you using?



I'm just using these black elastics I found on sale at a grocery store. I got about 500 for two bucks. I was using elastics specifically for dogs, but I like these a lot better. If you start banding make sure to know to carefully cut the bands out when you replace them instead of untying them, you'll break hair that way.

I'm sorry, I don't remember the brand name. I took all the bands out of the packaging and put them in a tin holder.

I was at a show and watched a handler ripping bands up and shaking them to break them instead of carefully cutting them. My jaw about hit the floor. I would be so mad if I paid a handler to show my dog and he/she did that!


----------



## outwest

Great videos! Thank you for sharing them. You make me feel guilty for not doing more tooth brushing. I really need to start doing that.


----------



## grab

Great video  I hadn't seen this method of banding before. Newt wears her unicorn horns fine, but I'll have to see if this method lasts longer. She starts looking straggly after a few days


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

You have very mellow well behaved Spoo's. They look like great dogs!


----------



## Dallasminis

You are a very good poodle parent.


----------



## Mallhopper

That was amazing! Bentley would have a fit if I tried to get him to lay there while I did that! Thank you for the video! That was great!


----------



## katbrat

Ok, a topknot questions. If you band the topknot, when and why do you unband it? I get that it's banded to keep it out of their eyes, but do you have to give it a rest? Like band at night and let free fall during the day? I really like the look of the topknot long enough to have the one band in the middle, but Lexi's is not quiet there yet.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I'll band her then leave her banded for a few days or until it gets muggy looking, then I'll take the bands out and redo it, the only time she's not banded is when she's on the way home from me giving her a bath and blowout.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Please pardon my obvious ignorance, but I have much the same question as the last poster. I understand why people band the hair, but why would you even bother growing it long if it isn't ever out of bands anyway?

I always hear people saying they love the look of a long top knot but how often do they ever get to see or enjoy the actual "look" of a long topknot and not just a bunch of rubber bands in chains? 

Maybe I'm misunderstanding and its the rubberbands that people like?

Please help a very confused, hopefully soon to be poodle owner...

Rebecca


----------



## organza.evidence

Hi,just to show you my poodles with bands; usualy the poodles with long hair are in puppy clip or scandinavian lion clip and they are show dogs,but you can have long top knot with modern clip if you like.
Rebecca,maybe it's true,I see the beauty of grooming and long hair on my poodles only when they are on shows and at home after the bath,but they are so cute with bands in all colors.
I change bands every 3 days .


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Poodles are out of their bands when they're showing, which is pretty much the grand finale for growing hair.


----------



## organza.evidence

Yes,it is really grand finale!


----------



## Jdcollins

great video! I like long topknots too. My black standard has grown it out since she was a puppy but rusty's i keep trying to grow and get frustrated when it starts knotting near the nape of his head and cut it.... how long does it have to be before you start banding?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Just wondering... Can you PRETTY PLEASE do a video on the proper way to line brush a poodle? The only video I could find on youtube was a black dog and the person wasn't really explaining what you are supposed to do... 

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I had Viennas at about 4-5 inches when I started banding, it really depends on how much you want. I banded earlier than most people I would say.

And I'm sorry, but I actually don't think I do line brushing correctly either ): You may have better luck asking one of the ladies here that has show coat.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Well, I've been hunting and searching for a video or instructions on ear banding and I believe I came across a picture of yours with a different looking method, if you have the time can you post your method on that? 

Wish you werev close by so I could watch how you are working with and training Cairo...

Thanks either way!

Rebecca


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Do you mean the more vertical style of banding where there's parts that go up? I have done this before, but since getting the puppy I haven't because he thought they would be nice to chew on. I don't band her ears often, since they're so chewed there's really no point (besides she's not a show dog)

I'll try making some training vids of Cairo, he's so easy to train man!


----------



## KristaLynn

That's a great banding video, I woke up early this morning so I could try that on Jewel's hair. How many are you supposed to get on a toy poodle? Jewel's a mix (shih-tzu) so I'm not sure if it's her hair, the size of her head, her hair cut or ME but I only got in two.

Still looks cute!


----------



## Rowan

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Please pardon my obvious ignorance, but I have much the same question as the last poster. I understand why people band the hair, *but why would you even bother growing it long if it isn't ever out of bands anyway?*
> 
> I always hear people saying they love the look of a long top knot but how often do they ever get to see or enjoy the actual "look" of a long topknot and not just a bunch of rubber bands in chains?
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding and its the rubberbands that people like?


I band Merlin's topknot but I keep it a certain length. I just prefer him with a longer, banded topknot.  You don't have to grow it _super _long; the length is entirely up to you. It's all about personal preference and the "look" on a certain poodle.


----------



## bura4

I recently heard one of the best Polish poodle groomers say that the best brand for bands is Paw Marks as their bands do not cut the hair. I consider buying them but maybe you could share your opinion??


----------



## Helen

Wow!!! My puppy is really headstrong and I am off to try your toothbrushing method now! So inspiring!!!! Thank you!


----------



## taem

Ok why does my puppy have like 1/10th the hair density on her head that yours does?










Also, do we all wear cargo pants?!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

taem said:


> Ok why does my puppy have like 1/10th the hair density on her head that yours does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do we all wear cargo pants?!


Vienna has very thick hair for a white/cream, and it's super coarse as well, but her hair is also adult coat which is much different than puppy coat. Your puppy will hopefully get more coarse coat when he/she goes through coat change


----------



## msminnamouse

I just started banding myself. I really want to grow out Ginger's top knot. I've always just chickened out and cut it at some point but may not this time. 

Im too wired to watch your brushing videos but just wanted to share a tip, which you may have covered. We've recently went to the veterinary dental specialist. Perfect teeth at almost 12 years old. 

I brush every single night. You want to brush in an upwards angle (towards the gum line) so you get a bit under the line while brushing. Most vets recommend Virbac CET Tartar Control Toothpaste. I think it works pretty much as well as most other high quality toothpastes. I also like Four Paws Dental Gel.


----------



## msminnamouse

And the best toothbrush I've found is the Petosan Silentpower. NOT the stationary one but their sonic one. The brushes brush at the correct angle and are gentle but do a really good job. It's silent so there's no noise to scare the dog.

I'd start using it at first without turning it on to get the dog used to it and then starting turning it on for short periods, while richly rewarding the dog for tolerating it.


----------



## cindyb

Oh my - what great dogs!!!
I take so long at doing the brushing of the teeth....but I talk all the time and tell them how good they are. My litle dog will let me use an old electric toothbrush in her mouth and sits still for it. THAT would be a great video! My poodle doesn't like the electric much. I spend too much time kissing their noses and pampering them!!


----------



## pinkteaji

I tried brushing my Spoo's teeth the other day and I wasn't even doing it hard and his gums immediately started to bleed. Does that mean he has sensitive gums? If so, what can I do to brush his teeth without making him bleed? His breath is pretty rank but his teeth isn't too bad. Just a light yellow which is why I'm trying to brush his teeth more often but I heard bleeding gums can cause infection for dogs.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Bleeding gums don't "cause" infection, rather they are indicative of infection 

Think of people who never floss, when they change and start to floss or rather when they floss for the first time in a long time, when they spit, they'll see blood. There is gingivitis already present and perhaps in an advanced state. 

After a week or two of gentle but thorough flossing, you watch, eventually there will be no blood when spitting.

It's great you're starting to brush your dogs teeth. Be gentle, use a soft brush and keep at it. If there's a fair bit of blood, please check with your vet to see if your dog needs a dental. If so do it, wait a week or two, then start brushing with a "clean slate" .

You may also consider the water additives for dental health if your vet has one they recommend. Be careful though, we've found many "over the counter" brands of water additives don't make much difference. Our clinic likes the product called "Healthy Mouth" as they have published clinical studies proving the product works.

Good luck and happy brushing!

Rebecca


----------



## pinkteaji

Thank you so much for that info!! I had no idea bleeding gums WERE signs of Gingivitis. I realize you're not a vet but I thought I'd ask anyway. Do you think it could be the reason why my dog sometimes spits out treats he originally likes? Sometimes he chews like its uncomfortable and doesn't like to carry things in his mouth unless they're super soft toys. 

Also, will brushing his teeth daily and thoroughly help cure the gingivitis? Or will I have to go see a vet for that? Is there anyway I can do to help keep his teeth clean other than the water additives and brushing?

Thanks again for answering my questions ) I'm such a newbie at this whole thing and I don't want my dog to suffer from my lack of knowledge.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Brushing often will help. I tried Plaque Blast.. Got it at petsmart off the as seen on tv endcap lol.. You can probably get it at Wally World too. Anyway I tried it because people made it sound like a wonder elixir to remove plaque. My finding if the teeth were sorta bad.. Like need to scale bad it was no wonder drug lol. If however the teeth were off color without a lot plaque it helped whiten the teeth. Now the most most impressive part which is why I mention it is that altho it does not remove plaque easily it does combat gingivitis very well. Spray it in the mouth a couple times a day.. It tastes like water, but it really does help with the redness and bleeding along the gum line.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Brushing often will help. I tried Plaque Blast.. Got it at petsmart off the as seen on tv endcap lol.. You can probably get it at Wally World too. Anyway I tried it because people made it sound like a wonder elixir to remove plaque. My finding if the teeth were sorta bad.. Like need to scale bad it was no wonder drug lol. If however the teeth were off color without a lot plaque it helped whiten the teeth. Now the most most impressive part which is why I mention it is that altho it does not remove plaque easily it does combat gingivitis very well. Spray it in the mouth a couple times a day.. It tastes like water, but it really does help with the redness and bleeding along the gum line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much! Ill definitely try that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra J

*Great Video*

Thank you so much for taping that. I band my girl's head but have never used a knitting needle to make the lines. I am always struggling with a comb. It will be so much easier this way. And of course in between watching your technique your cat kept me so entertained. I am so proud that I brush my 3 poodles teeth everday - well that was until I saw you do it. You get a gold star for the best brushing ever. I think your dogs get a better brushing than most people! Thanks again it was great.


----------



## Jamie Hein

I have the same toothpaste! But on the bottle it says you don't have to brush. I suppose you do? I haven't noticed a difference with my boy using it. He has some stinky breath.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Jamie Hein said:


> I have the same toothpaste! But on the bottle it says you don't have to brush. I suppose you do? I haven't noticed a difference with my boy using it. He has some stinky breath.


You don't have to, but I feel like brushing spreads the gel better and really scrubs it in


----------



## Jamie Hein

Fluffyspoos said:


> You don't have to, but I feel like brushing spreads the gel better and really scrubs it in


You are right. Today I used a toothbrush with the gel and his breath does smell better than when I just put the gel on his teeth. I can't brush as vigorously as you yet, his gums bled a bit with just a little brushing, but with time hopefully I can


----------



## newsja

You can now tie a Mane in pigtails


----------



## newsja

blbjvcydcdurcr


----------



## Toylover

How often do you brush their teeth? And at what age should I start? He is 5 months old now.


----------



## N2Mischief

Start now! Also you should be getting him to a groomer now to get him used to the process. Misha had her first face, feet and tail shave at 4 weeks of age. You want to get him used to it now, otherwise he can become very fearful. Make sure you find a very patient groomer who will go slowly and make it a good experience.


----------



## Toylover

Would you take him to a groomer before he has his 2nd Bortadella shot? I'm all for taking him now, and I brush him every night. Oh, and where do I get the gel for his teeth and the right brush?


----------



## N2Mischief

I did, but I know my groomer and her assistant (my daughter). If you are nervous maybe you could find a groomer that is mobile and can come to your house. I wonder why Sharon hadn't already started..maybe just busy.

You can buy the toothpaste at any pet store or online at sites like: Dr. Fosters and Smith or Petedge.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Basically what N2Michief said, but remember this: If you get your dog groomed every 4-6 weeks and rely on them to brush your dog's teeth, imagine how effective brushing our own teeth would be if we did it only in that timeframe.


----------



## N2Mischief

Oh for sure it needs to be done at home every day! I was just suggesting to ALSO get him used to grooming before he gets much older. I would not pay a groomer to brush teeth. At my shop we charged $5 and it literally took us about 2 minutes.


----------



## Toylover

Thanks for the advice on grooming and teeth brushing. Got the gel yesterday and promptly forgot. Lol but will be a better mom today. Also he was groomed on Wednesday and groomer said he was great ( and my oh my soooooo handsome!!)


----------



## Eliza2014

I love how your poodles hold for the banding and tooth brushing. Reminds me that I should get on top of brushing my own teeth more often. Hahaha


----------



## BentleysMom

Great video on brushing teeth! I guess I need to get a larger toothbrush for Bentley. I'm brushing them once a week and this week (week 4) he had a much better response to it. So I'm hopeful to have him behave as well as yours someday! Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Fabihanski

I'm hoping to do this to my baby toy when she is older


----------



## DukeCharlie

Wow how cute and sweet you are with your dogs. Love seeing like this.


----------



## Red lippy mel

Could anyone tell me if a raw fed poodle still needs to have their teeth brushed daily?
Reason I ask is in my adopted cats previous life he had smelly breath and yellow teeth. 
After a clean at the vet-and switching him to raw food, the vet said his teeth and gums are excellent and now I don't need to brush them. This is a year after the dietary switch. 
However I don't want to assume anything as poodles and ***** cats are different people!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Molly is only raw fed half her diet, but I believe it truly is the chicken bones and other bones in her raw diet that are responsible for her nice teeth at 5 years old! I do still brush her teeth about 3-4 times a week with a tooth gel just to make sure they stay that way! She loves having her teeth brushed!
Here's her teeth just a few days ago!






P.S. I use the TropiClean Fresh Breathe Tooth Gel and of course she gets lots of chewy things like Bully Sticks, Buffalo Ears, and Tracheas......I'll do all I can to avoid those $300.00 dental cleanings hahaha!!!


----------



## jcris

Chagall's Mom,
I just love the trim on Chagall. Looks great!
Jcris


----------



## Jojobe

CharismaticMillie said:


> Wow! You are so careful, gentle and precise with your banding!  I cannot say that I am either of those things, LOL!




Loved the video. Plus your cat photo bombing the banding video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Girl Elvis

At what age do you start brushing Spoo teeth? My pup is only 8 weeks old but I want to start the routine at the right time and early enough that she doesn't resist the process.


----------



## Dechi

My Girl Elvis said:


> At what age do you start brushing Spoo teeth? My pup is only 8 weeks old but I want to start the routine at the right time and early enough that she doesn't resist the process.


Right now is the best time ! When they’re so young, they learn to tolerate it better. Start with a few seconds on each side, and slowly increase. Get some yummy toothpaste and let the puppy lick. Both my dogs like to have their brushed because it tastes good and it’s fun to lick. Well, Merlin not so much but he likes the pampering, lol !


----------



## Bellatheepoodle

How did you train her to just lay there while you make her topnot. My girl will turn her to look around, especially after I separate and comb, but before the band goes on.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Bellatheepoodle said:


> How did you train her to just lay there while you make her topnot. My girl will turn her to look around, especially after I separate and comb, but before the band goes on.


I think most of this thread, probably including the video you're referring to, was posted over 8 years ago.

If you post your own new thread, below the Stickied threads, you'll be more likely to get some advice from currently active members .


----------



## Bellatheepoodle

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly is only raw fed half her diet, but I believe it truly is the chicken bones and other bones in her raw diet that are responsible for her nice teeth at 5 years old! I do still brush her teeth about 3-4 times a week with a tooth gel just to make sure they stay that way! She loves having her teeth brushed!
> Here's her teeth just a few days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I use the TropiClean Fresh Breathe Tooth Gel and of course she gets lots of chewy things like Bully Sticks, Buffalo Ears, and Tracheas......I'll do all I can to avoid those $300.00 dental cleanings hahaha!!!


What is the trick in brushing teeth. My 10 month old standard runs away at the sight of the toothbrush.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Bellatheepoodle said:


> What is the trick in brushing teeth. My 10 month old standard runs away at the sight of the toothbrush.


Generally, Elroy will run away when he sees it if I approach him while he's upright. But if I have him lay down on his side (or catch him while he's laying down) with his head down (on his ear), he let's me brush all his teeth, except his lower front teeth (which he resists). After I finish that side, then I roll him over onto the other side and do that side. He's become quite tolerant of the whole ordeal.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Bellatheepoodle said:


> What is the trick in brushing teeth. My 10 month old standard runs away at the sight of the toothbrush.


Have you tried just the tasty toothpaste first with no brush? Even wrapping a bit of gauze around your finger with the paste on it will give a scraping action and you can build up to the brush. 
Is your pup used to you putting hand or fingers in their mouth at all?


----------

